# Vegas 2008 Setup Pics



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Some sweet ass bikes this year! here is the link and u guys post em up for me!
:biggrin: 


Vegas Setup Day 1

2nd Link Saturday Setup!

3rd Link : THE SUPERSHOW! ENJOY!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

but I cant wait for my shit to be done.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

on my way back to cashman. have more pics later
:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice pcs bro hey do anyone have a score sheet and what scores what ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 11 2008, 02:20 PM~11838688
> *NICE
> *


that trike reminds me of sics 26" bike before he redid it the red and yellow it looks nice


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

damn yall wasnt playin this year

especially toyshop


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice new look, I like it


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 11 2008, 01:42 PM~11838775
> *nice new look, I like it
> 
> 
> ...


just noticed the hydro's in the back :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 11 2008, 01:35 PM~11838744
> *damn yall wasnt playin this year
> 
> especially toyshop
> *


I like what he did to the out side of his forks and sissy bar ..D twist style


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

wow


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 11 2008, 03:14 PM~11838892
> *I like what he did to the out side of his forks and sissy bar ..D twist  style
> *


X2


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 11 2008, 02:44 PM~11838781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S SOME NICE WORK ~BONE COLLECTOR~!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 11 2008, 02:19 PM~11838909
> *THAT'S SOME NICE WORK ~BONE COLLECTOR~!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Checkin that shit out Pinnacle is bad. pics of the comp?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2008, 12:15 PM~11838368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 11 2008, 03:14 PM~11838892
> *I like what he did to the out side of his forks and sissy bar ..D twist  style
> *


only one word DAMN!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 11 2008, 04:13 PM~11839389
> *only one word DAMN!!!!!
> *


arent those wiked parts?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 11 2008, 05:14 PM~11839394
> *arent those wiked parts?
> *


 :nono: :nono: nope but there is a couple


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i sneaked in the back this afternoon :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 11 2008, 05:19 PM~11839413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 12 INCHES


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 11 2008, 05:32 PM~11839766
> *NICE 12 INCHES
> *


for sale


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 11 2008, 11:46 PM~11838789
> *
> 
> 
> ...



He's saying "Hey get out of here this is top secret stuff"


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 12 2008, 12:14 AM~11838892
> *I like what he did to the out side of his forks and sissy bar ..D twist  style
> *


not just Dtwist style, it IS Dtwist done up by DTwist himself now you know why he didnt post anything new this year :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2008, 07:54 PM~11840584
> *not just Dtwist style, it IS Dtwist done up by DTwist himself now you know why he didnt post anything new this year :biggrin:
> *


I can tell


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 12 2008, 02:19 AM~11839412
> *:nono:  :nono: nope but there is a couple
> *


Oh snap I didnt know Toyshop outsouced some work to WMW


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

any pictures Tony O?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 12 2008, 06:01 AM~11840633
> *any pictures Tony O?
> *


in my camera being charged right now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2008, 09:00 PM~11840628
> *Oh snap I didnt know Toyshop outsouced some work to WMW
> *


where did i say he did ????? i said there is a couple bikes there at vegas with my parts :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC+Oct 12 2008, 12:14 AM~11838892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 12 2008, 06:06 AM~11840661
> *where did i say he did ????? i said there is a couple bikes there at vegas with my parts  :biggrin:
> *


Theres about 12 bikes in Vegas with TNT parts and about 2 or 3 with WMW parts :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2008, 09:11 PM~11840704
> *Theres about 12 bikes in Vegas with TNT parts and about 2 or 3 with WMW parts :dunno:
> *


cool congrats bro i wish you the best of luck tony


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 11 2008, 07:52 PM~11840573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 11 2008, 08:40 PM~11840883
> *whats that?
> *


thats the frame that used to belong to rabbit but I cant remember who he sold it too.


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2008, 08:44 PM~11840908
> *thats the frame that used to belong to rabbit but I cant remember who he sold it too.
> *


  i cant see anything


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 11 2008, 09:07 PM~11841028
> *  i cant see anything
> *


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Its the Legions trike.


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry to get off topic but can some one fill me in one some stuff 

ok ive seen alot of pictures that have something to do with the vegas show and its something that i would LOVE to go to someday and i want to know

is this something that only happens once a year or is it a few times a year?

also where exactly is it ?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

son of a bitch im out of money 
couldnt go 
need the remainin money for the bike 
seems like a dam good show 
profesor x looks dope i like the conary yellow shit


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

What's up, anthony hey do me a favor when you talk to neal remind him to send my air kit please


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Oct 12 2008, 08:22 AM~11841315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anthony? Since when did we get all formal all of a suden. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Oct 11 2008, 09:43 PM~11841190
> *sorry to get off topic but can some one fill me in one some stuff
> 
> ok ive seen alot of pictures that have something to do with the vegas show and its something that i would LOVE to go to someday and i want to know
> ...


What happens is this. There is a "tour" or a schedule of car shows. People that attend these car shows and place in there category often want to compete with others in the same category. So all the winners from this "tour" compete in one show where the best of the best meet. Every year (so far) they meet in Las Vegas Nevada. That show is called the Super Show. Many people go to this one show to see the best of the best because they come from all over the country and sometimes other parts of the world.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2008, 11:25 AM~11841826
> *What happens is this. There is a "tour" or a schedule of car shows. People that attend these car shows and place in there category often want to compete with others in the same category. So all the winners from this "tour" compete in one show where the best of the best meet. Every year (so far) they meet in Las Vegas Nevada. That show is called the Super Show. Many people go to this one show to see the best of the best because they come from all over the country and sometimes other parts of the world.
> *


No shit? Damn I thought this was a regular show I've been going to for the past 7 years :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 01:37 AM~11841846
> *No shit?  Damn I thought this was a regular show I've been going to for the past 7 years  :0
> *


ok. :|


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

man of steel and pinnacle competing, I think Mike will take it again this year :nicoderm:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks for posting up them pics, keep them comming!!!! looks like theres a huge scene this year!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 12 2008, 11:04 AM~11841912
> *thanks for posting up them pics, keep them comming!!!! looks like theres a huge scene this year!!!!! :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 11 2008, 09:07 PM~11841027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great line up, al showbikes on full turntable display


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

Pics by twotonz @ vegas


TTT for REST IN PEACE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 12 2008, 08:04 AM~11842172
> *Pics by twotonz @ vegas
> TTT for REST IN PEACE
> 
> ...


Ripsta shit came out bad ass.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2008, 01:15 PM~11838368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kandy shop did it again....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 12 2008, 07:11 AM~11842178
> *Kandy shop did  it again....
> *


and is about to do it again with a nyc bike :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Having a Trike Priceless :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sick shite


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Vegas Saturday Setup

:biggrin: 
2nd link


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking goooooood!!!! thanks for posting up the pics anthony


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

* Thx For The Pictures Once Again...

This Is Going To Be A Real Show Down For Bike Of The Year Title.

I Wonder Where Manny's Bike Is At? I Remember Him Sayin He Was Going Bring Something Special That He Was Workin On Or Whatever.

Can't Wait To See More Pictures.*


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 12 2008, 01:17 PM~11843203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i get some more pics of the chick in the background? :cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 12 2008, 12:17 PM~11843203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


team florida is taken over vegas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 03:19 AM~11841822
> *Its been a year and you still haven't finished your shit?  Damn bro  it must be an Artistics thing,  Art still hasn't finished Creamator II and Juan is still fucking with Dookie Brown:  Toilet Gangster :nono:
> 
> *


DAMN TONYO IS GANGSTA MUST BE A ROLLERZ THING


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC+Oct 12 2008, 08:19 AM~11842373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THESE BIKES RIGHT HERE ARE WORTH THE MONEY JUST TO SEE THEM DAM THESE BIKES ARE BANGIN :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 01:19 AM~11841822
> *Its been a year and you still haven't finished your shit?  Damn bro it must be an Artistics thing, Art still hasn't finished Creamator II and Juan is still fucking with Dookie Brown:  Toilet Gangster :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


THE BIKE IS IN BODY SHOULD BE READY FOR PHX HANDS DOWN 
THE MONEY I HAVE RITE NOW IS FOR THE BIKE SO IF I SPEND IT ON THIS TRIP TO VEGAS I WOULDNT HAVE MONEY FOR THE BIKE SOOOOOOOOOO FUCK IT I JUST HAVE TO DEAL WITH IT IM JUST KINDA MAD N SHIT BUT ILL GET OVER IT MY DEAR TONY


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pics with those of us unfortunate! :biggrin: 









Any close up pics of this one?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

any winners yet?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Oct 12 2008, 05:52 PM~11844303
> *Thanks for sharing the pics with those of us unfortunate! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



toty


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 12 2008, 07:50 PM~11845316
> *toty
> *


hell yea


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

frm wat im hearing....
mexica...toty
superman boty


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 13 2008, 01:19 AM~11842373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah.


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2008, 05:54 PM~11845357
> *frm wat im hearing....
> mexica...toty
> superman boty
> *


*I Heard This In Another Thread...

Any Official Word....  *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

i think dats confirmed


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2008, 06:01 PM~11845444
> *i think dats confirmed
> *


 :0 :0 

*Cant Wait For The Pictures Start Rolling Out Later On Tonight....*


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

BOTY

MAN OF STEEL

PINNACLE

NATURAL BORN KILLA


TOTY

MEXICA

RESIDENT EVIL

PROF X


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

KEEP THE PICS COMING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 12 2008, 07:12 PM~11845548
> *BOTY
> 
> MAN OF STEEL
> ...


Damn.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Did lunch money go?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 12 2008, 10:26 PM~11846680
> *Did lunch money go?
> *


i do not think so i have not seen no pics yrt of it


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

LIL 2008 Photo


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2008, 03:49 AM~11847515
> *LIL 2008 Photo
> 
> 
> ...


damn all of yall are old fucks :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

who got first in mild


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 13 2008, 06:22 AM~11847855
> *damn all of yall are old fucks  :uh:
> *


 most of those guys built it for there kids or have a ride but still, gtfo :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

x2


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 12 2008, 10:26 PM~11846680
> *Did lunch money go?
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2008, 01:49 AM~11847515
> *LIL 2008 Photo
> 
> 
> ...


more than last year


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

im glad to hear mexica won, i love that trike


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 11 2008, 12:46 PM~11838789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 im not feeling the plastic rims, looks like the rims off an old haro bike. i guess its different though.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

CONGRATES TO ALL OF THE WINNERS THIS YEAR. GREAT SHOW!!! ALOT OF COMP. THIS YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

omg norcalLux R.I.P


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SOME ONE POST UP SOME MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

show looked great.............thanks too all that remember the gone..........still in our hearts...god bless all that lost love ones...........your all great family.....BRIANS DAD..............


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Oct 13 2008, 07:27 PM~11853495
> *show looked great.............thanks too all that remember the gone..........still in our hearts...god bless all that lost love ones...........your all great family.....BRIANS DAD..............
> *


  :angel: WE WILL ALWAYS REMEMBER ONE OF BEST LIL MEMBER THIS FORUM HAS HAD


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i dont know what the fukk is wrong with my computer :angry: cant get anything to load off of my card.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2008, 08:22 PM~11853442
> *SOME ONE POST UP SOME MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i still got about 100 or so to download to photobucket. :biggrin: 
jus got home


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

YES YES YES


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

*OFF TOPIC BUT DAMN!

















*


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 13 2008, 06:57 PM~11853163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit, is that spawn in the back?
can't believe he didn't get best display


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 13 2008, 11:27 PM~11855640
> *shit, is that spawn in the back?
> can't believe he didn't get best display
> *


That is the display for the Flash bike. I think he bought it off of him or something like that.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2008, 11:28 PM~11855649
> *That is the display for the Flash bike. I think he bought it off of him or something like that.
> *


flash bike  
still, he should of gotten best display


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 13 2008, 10:26 PM~11855637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hi guys. just got home right now. the show was cool and hella windy knocking mine down a few times. didnt place but i had a very good time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 14 2008, 12:34 AM~11855892
> *hi guys. just got home right now. the show was cool and hella windy knocking mine down a few times. didnt place but i had a very good time.
> *


  I will talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2008, 11:35 PM~11855895
> *  I will talk to you tomorrow.
> *


aight.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

very nice pics


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 14 2008, 05:48 AM~11856323
> *very nice pics
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congratulations to everyone who won. Congrats to the Paz brothers with Man of Steel 2008 Bike of the Year you were way overdue brothers. The title belongs to AZ now fellas :thumbsup:

Mike congrats, the new frame looks bad ass but I think the DTwist messed you up :nosad:

J/K it looked good but you can't win them all as they say. There's still Houston for the rematch next month :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, STRCLOWNINREGAL, *Drop'em*

I held those last two bands for you until Sunday fucker and you never called me or anything so don't be asking me anymore. :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2008, 08:44 PM~11840908
> *thats the frame that used to belong to rabbit but I cant remember who he sold it too.
> *



:nono: RABBIT STILL HAS HIS FRAME


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

It was cool to meet some of you cats out in Vegas. Tony O We need to get some of those Ideas working, Bones, thanks for the props and new ideas. Funkytown Gig'em still nice meeting you and yes your ut is ratyed 1st now. Mr 559 what can I say, your a cool brither with one bad ass bike! Hope. schwinn1966 it was also an honor. Hope to see you guys again and maybe meet more of you htis next year!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 07:44 AM~11856922
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TonyO, STRCLOWNINREGAL, Drop'em
> 
> ...


Thats okay. I wont need bracelets anymore. I get my own. I got 3 free bracelts from real homeboys. Dont need to spen $30 dollars a peice for them.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice SocioS B.c will be there next year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 14 2008, 05:51 PM~11856957
> *It was cool to meet some of you cats out in Vegas. Tony O We need to get some of those Ideas working, Bones, thanks for the props and new ideas. Funkytown Gig'em still nice meeting you and yes your ut is ratyed 1st now. Mr 559 what can I say, your a cool brither with one bad ass bike! Hope. schwinn1966 it was also an honor. Hope to see you guys again and maybe meet more of you htis next year!
> *


Definitely. The parts you want will be very easy to do. Whoever cut those other ones for you made them way too thin  My stuff won't break


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 14 2008, 05:53 PM~11856970
> *Thats okay. I wont need bracelets anymore. I get my own. I got 3 free bracelts from real homeboys. Dont need to spen $30 dollars a peice for them.
> *


Do what you need to do homie just don't ask me for them anymore.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 14 2008, 07:51 AM~11856957
> *It was cool to meet some of you cats out in Vegas. Tony O We need to get some of those Ideas working, Bones, thanks for the props and new ideas. Funkytown Gig'em still nice meeting you and yes your ut is ratyed 1st now. Mr 559 what can I say, your a cool brither with one bad ass bike! Hope. schwinn1966 it was also an honor. Hope to see you guys again and maybe meet more of you htis next year!
> *


Thanks, it was good meeting you, looked like you were just as tired as us on saturday


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 14 2008, 12:34 AM~11855892
> *hi guys. just got home right now. the show was cool and hella windy knocking mine down a few times. didnt place but i had a very good time.
> *


thats wats up


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Check out Bones Diamond Chain!!!








:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 14 2008, 05:16 PM~11860978
> *Check out Bones Diamond Chain!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE HIS ENGRAVED WHEEL TRIMS....    

AND HIS BOTTLE AND REGULATORS AND......WELL THE WHOLE BIKE IS BADASS, I HAVENT NOTICED ANYONE MENTIION HIS SINGLE SIDED FORK DESIGN... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 04:18 PM~11861011
> *I LIKE HIS ENGRAVED WHEEL TRIMS....
> 
> AND HIS BOTTLE AND REGULATORS AND......WELL THE WHOLE BIKE IS BADASS, I HAVENT NOTICED ANYONE MENTIION HIS SINGLE SIDED FORK DESIGN... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah it's a dam sweet lil bike!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

LV bike and it's owner
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 15 2008, 01:33 AM~11861179
> *yeah it's a dam sweet lil bike!
> *


Even though it took him 3 days to setup ONE bike display and ONE bike versus my 3 days to setup 5 displays and 10 bikes :roflmao:

:biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 14 2008, 02:46 AM~11856218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic!!!! good angle!


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 14 2008, 04:36 PM~11861210
> *LV bike and it's owner
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thanks Man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 13 2008, 06:22 AM~11847855
> *damn all of yall are old fucks   :uh:
> *











I must be the oldest


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 05:04 PM~11861524
> *Even though it took him 3 days to setup ONE bike display and ONE bike versus my 3 days to setup 5 displays and 10 bikes :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



u setup the "used carlot" LOL








J/K

your still my homie!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 15 2008, 07:46 AM~11865527
> *u setup the "used carlot" LOL
> J/K
> 
> ...


Hey hey now they were all setup on displays and all show quality even with a backwards fender and sissybar :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Oct 14 2008, 12:46 PM~11856218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man the first LV purse she's going to want will probably cost more than that whole bike and display  Its all good though brotha. I'm diggin the purse theme.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2008, 05:04 PM~11861532
> *nice pic!!!! good angle!
> *


yeah this is one of my favorite pics i took.

Congrats!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 14 2008, 10:33 PM~11866179
> *yeah this is one of my favorite pics i took.
> 
> Congrats!
> *


Thanks!
I will pm you so maybe you can email those pics to me......also I may need some more schwinn stuff


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8qNDNCxZRE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 23 2008, 11:07 PM~11958134
> *<html>
> 
> <head>
> ...


ahahahahahha OWNED


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

NDNCxZRE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 23 2008, 11:30 PM~11958444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:31 PM~11958476
> *:biggrin:
> *



FRUSTRATED!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It Happens


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2008, 09:32 AM~11837543
> * but I cant wait for my shit to be done.
> *


Then quit F ing around and get on it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Oct 30 2008, 08:48 PM~12021431
> *Then quit F ing around and get on it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yeah gabe get ur shit done :biggrin:


----------

